# For My Old Friends...What I've Been Up To



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Now you know...so I deleted it!!!! :grin:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

One thing about lame ass admin bureaucrats they always got to be in the loop or else....rough times bd hope you are well


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Crazy stuff bigdog. Glad it was foiled.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Crazy stuff bigdog. Glad it was foiled.


Right? I don't get paid enough....:roll:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad your on the job


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big dog!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 7124
> 
> 
> big dog!!


Haha!!!! What's up my friend?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Haha!!!! What's up my friend?


Just a semi quiet Saturday, and been holding on to that pic till you came back 

Outside been proactive (that's great to see mate) what else going on??


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Just a semi quiet Saturday, and been holding on to that pic till you came back
> 
> Outside been proactive (that's great to see mate) what else going on??


That's too funny dude. I nearly pee'd myself when I saw that monkeys little pecker...Good One my Young Apprentice! But then I was like "Shit, I hope that's not really Pheniox..." lol :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> This is how I started my school year....
> 
> Kingston Teen Arrested for Threatening to ?Shoot up the School? | Inside Bainbridge
> 
> ...


Bigdog....I am damned proud of you son. I was touched before of your story of your close interactions with the students there. It takes folks like you...who care...and I mean genuinely care enough to get involved and be willing to choose the hard right over the easy wrong to make a difference. You may have saved several lives...and to quote a line from one of my favorite movies "... and that to is Knightly!"

Well done Dog well done


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Bigdog....I am damned proud of you son. I was touched before of your story of your close interactions with the students there. It takes folks like you...who care...and I mean genuinely care enough to get involved and be willing to choose the hard right over the easy wrong to make a difference. You may have saved several lives...and to quote a line from one of my favorite movies "... and that to is Knightly!"
> 
> Well done Dog well done
> View attachment 7126


I was trying to come up with an appropriate response, then SF stole my thoughts and posted it.

All I can say is SF stated it better than I ever could have. I'll stand with him.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Bigdog....I am damned proud of you son. I was touched before of your story of your close interactions with the students there. It takes folks like you...who care...and I mean genuinely care enough to get involved and be willing to choose the hard right over the easy wrong to make a difference. You may have saved several lives...and to quote a line from one of my favorite movies "... and that to is Knightly!"
> 
> Well done Dog well done
> View attachment 7126


Thanks buddy. It's a labor of love. Sure isn't for money or fame...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

And my little buddy Josh, the one in the wheel chair that I posted pics of; he's not doing so well. Pretty much been in the hospital since they hit Virginia...pray for the little guy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> And my little buddy Josh, the one in the wheel chair that I posted pics of; he's not doing so well. Pretty much been in the hospital since they hit Virginia...pray for the little guy.


Yep that was the one....I can't pray now...I'm drinking...but I will tomorrow....right before I ask forgiveness for what I may say tonight.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> And my little buddy Josh, the one in the wheel chair that I posted pics of; he's not doing so well. Pretty much been in the hospital since they hit Virginia...pray for the little guy.


You bet. Do you need a flight?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

It would be good if their were more guys out there like you in the schools, BigDog.
I hate to hear about Josh. I'd bet you made a difference in his life tho.
Don't blush. Your a hero.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm keeping up to date with his condition through the ladies that worked with him. Unfortunately, it's a REAL bad time to go anywhere as far as work is concerned. I mean, the president of our school board (publicly elected) just resigned yesterday citing "adversarial and combative" parents and members of the community. We apparently live in some weird vortex of assholism at the moment because his description of why he resigned has been a relentless reality for us in the schools from the time we show up until the time we leave. 

I had a new asshole non-surgically implanted yesterday after 2 hours of being told what a piece of shit I was by a parent angry that I suspended her daughter for riding in a car on campus with a kid who had a 3 foot tall Marijuana plant. Couldn't understand what the problem was. 

Was verbally assaulted in the parking lot of the coffee shop before I even got to work this morning, by the mother of the girl that was arrested for threatening the kids that reported the kid who was planning to shoot up the school. He was her boyfriend. And all because I tried to ask the younger daughter a question about a harassment complaint she filed WITH me that we were investigating the day before. ??? She headed straight to the district offices to "report me" for harassing her daughter. ???

But I appreciate your offer my loyal friend! All hail the King....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When it settles down, if you need to go you know my e-mail. Just give a shout.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> When it settles down, if you need to go you know my e-mail. Just give a shout.


I think I have it already....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

And people wonder why kids are so ****ed in the head, keep up the work big dog, luckily the job you do doesn't exist here, but I would be damm proud that my kids have someone that gives a shit keeping them safe


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey that was a good read and good food for the brain..
people like you sir are rare!! Keep up


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Zed said:


> Hey that was a good read and good food for the brain..
> people like you sir are rare!! Keep up


Big dog meet zed, our resident Indian from India (you know the place involved in a cold war, and has a Muslim problem (who doesn't) and full of monkeys  )


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Big dog meet zed, our resident Indian from India (you know the place involved in a cold war, and has a Muslim problem (who doesn't) and full of monkeys  )


and donkeys aswell!! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Zed said:


> and donkeys aswell!! :lol:


Isn't that a Muslim fedish


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Bigdogbuc! glad to see you back! We've really missed having you around.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well done Bigdog. You did a great thing. God Bless you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice work! In a couple years I am retiring from law enforcement after 27 years. I thought I would like to become a School Resource Officer and make some great extra money and have my summers off. Screw that.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Nice work! In a couple years I am retiring from law enforcement after 27 years. I thought I would like to become a School Resource Officer and make some great extra money and have my summers off. Screw that.


Yeah, you'de literally be giving up one for the other...with less pay!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BagLady said:


> It would be good if their were more guys out there like you in the schools, BigDog.
> I hate to hear about Josh. I'd bet you made a difference in his life tho.
> Don't blush. Your a hero.


Big dog, the lady here has it right!
And we are proud of you.
You kind of remind me of one of my high school math teachers. He was a Pathfinder for the 82nd Airborne and was one of the first Americans to jump into Normandy on D-Day.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll second that. Or third it. Not many get the chance to do something good & right. Even fewer will take that chance.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The next time you get an ass chewing, by some of the clueless sperm and egg donors, just think of us, and smile!!
They'll wonder what your smiling about, and of course, remain clueless. :lol:


----------

